# Alten PC für Minecraft optimieren



## Motorrad-Freak (31. August 2014)

*Alten PC für Minecraft optimieren*

Hallo Leute,

ich benutze folgenden (alten !) PC nur zum Surfen im Internet und zum Arbeiten, wenn ich nicht mit meinem Ultrabook Arbeite.

- CPU: *Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800* @ 3.20GHz
- Mainboard: *Asus P5G41T-M LE*
- RAM: (2x 2GB) *4096 MB* *DDR3-1333* (Non-ECC, unbufferd Memory, Dual-Channel) (unterstützt bis zu 8 GB)
- HDD: *[Western Digital HDD] WD7500AARS-00Y5B1* mit 750 GB @ SATA
- Grafikkarte: *Onboard Intel GMA X4500 *(VGA & DVI) [Unterstützt DirectX 10 unter Windows ]
- Betriebssystem:* Ubuntu 14.04* LTS

Ich möchte aber nun ab und zu mal ein wenig Minecraft Spielen.
Das Spiel läuft zwar, aber wird immer langsamer und ruckelt irgendwann so stark das man es echt nicht mehr genießen kann !

Ich habe die Hoffnung, z.B. durch den Kauf einer güstigen Grafikkarte  und eventuell ein wenig RAM Minecraft flüssig spielen zu können.


*PS:* Mir ist vollkommen Bewusst das dieser PC bei weiten KEIN GAMING PC ist, aber er erfüllt seinen eigentlichen zweck als dritt PC ganz gut !

*PPS:* Zum Spielen, am PC, bin ich schon seit ca. 2009 nicht mehr gekommen , von daher habe ich auch keine Ahnung mehr von aktueller Gaming-Hardware.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, wie man diesen PC ein wenig verbessern könnte !


----------



## svd (31. August 2014)

Der Prozessor ist eigentlich noch für überraschend viele Sachen geeignet, wenn natürlich nicht auf vollen Details.
4GB RAM reichen auch. DDR2 RAM ist, selbst gebraucht, außerdem so teuer, dass sich weitere 4 nicht lohnten.

Eine dedizierte Grafikkarte wird Minecraft aber gut tun. Ich denke, eine "R7 260" oder maximal eine "R7 260X" sollte ausreichen.


----------



## TitaniaWD (1. September 2014)

Hey Motorrad-Freak,
Ich sehe, dass deine Festplatte aus der  WD Green Serie ist. Obwohl die grünen Festplatten sehr zuverlässig sind, werden diese eher als Sekundärspeicher empfohlen. WD.

Für Minecraft sollte eine Festplatte aus der WD Blue Linie ganz gut sein. WD

Eigentlich, die empfohlenen Festplatten für Gaming-und Videobearbeitung sind die WD Blacks WD, aufgrund ihrer Leistung. Mit dem größeren Cash sollten die Ladezeiten beim Spielen deutlich verringert sein.

Ich hoffe das hilft und wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Spielen!

Titania_WD


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Ich frag mal so: was würdest Du denn maximal ausgeben wollen?

Erstaunlicherweise hat Dein Board DDR3-RAM, d.h. da kannst Du durchaus noch weitere 2x2GB dazukaufen - da KÖNNTE bei Minecraft was bringen, grad wenn Du sagst, dass es erst nach einer Weile träger wird. Allerdings nutzt das nur was, wenn Dein Windows 64 bit hat - ist das der Fall? Kenn mich mit Unbutu nicht aus...


----------



## Motorrad-Freak (1. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich frag mal so: was würdest Du denn maximal ausgeben wollen?
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise hat Dein Board DDR3-RAM, d.h. da kannst Du durchaus noch weitere 2x2GB dazukaufen - da KÖNNTE bei Minecraft was bringen, grad wenn Du sagst, dass es erst nach einer Weile träger wird. Allerdings nutzt das nur was, wenn Dein Windows 64 bit hat - ist das der Fall? Kenn mich mit Unbutu nicht aus...



Bei Ubuntu Linux gibt es natürlich 32&64 Bit 
Ich habe die aktuelle 64bit Version.

Wie viel ich maximal ausgeben will, ich weiß es nicht genau !
Ich wollte erst mal den Markt sondieren und dann entscheiden welche Investition noch einigermaßen sinnvoll ist.

PS: Vielen dank für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Also, ne neue Graka und mehr RAM bringt sicher schon was - es ist nur so: eine GUTE Karte lohnt sich bei der CPU nicht, aber wenn Du wiederum eine billige nimmst, dann wäre DIE wiederum zu wenig bzw. eine gute CPU "zu schade"

Ich denke, eine AMD R9 270X wäre vlt eine gute Wahl - die ist zwar für nen alten Dualcore vlt. etwas zu viel, aber wenn Du dann doch ne neue CPU holst für 100€ oder mehr, dann passt die wiederum


----------

